# Drying wheel problems???



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you're like me and most other guys who build, you'll need a drying motor and you'll probably make one from a rotisserie motor.

Sooner or later that motor will give you problems. The link between the shaft of your drying wheel and the motor's shaft is cylinder and it will get stripped out from the torque of the wheel. 

The cylinder is made of cheap "pot metal" and is prone to stripping. Why the don't use a decent metal for that critical linkage is beyond me.

Here's how I fixed mine..

I've had two motors so far and its the collar on both that gave me problems till I figured out how to permanently repair them.

Take the motor apart. Its only three screws usually.

You'll see a metal cylinder that rides on the motor's shaft in there and it is probably "rounded out' from the torque of the wheel. 

Drill a hole in the side of it and stick a metal machine screw in the hole and force-thread it in. Next you'll notice there is a flat spot on the motor's shaft (which is the thing that the cylinder rides on and the cylinder is the thing that the shaft from your wheel is inserted into). Drill a hole in that flat spot as deeply as you can so that when you tighten the screw on the cylinder it goes down into the hole in the shaft a bit. 

That should fix your problem.

If you need further clarification let me know. *This will all make more sense after you get the rotisserie motor taken apart.*

-Vince


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Vince,

Great tip! How was the fishing?


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Vince. I'll be taking mine apart soon. I did notice that mine is only a 12 pound motor, of course it gave out on me with only 1 pound of lures on it.....

Travis


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I also try to balance the baits on the wheel as best I can. That can help keep the wheel from sort of "banging" when the heavy side of the wheel roll over as it rotates. 

I'd like to locate a "pig spit" motor with better linkage and a higher torque/weight capacity. 

Let me know how yours turns out after you try to repair it.


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

I ended up having a different problem than you described Vince, although I see how that happens. On mine I actually had the metal face plate cutting into the collar that goes between the motor shaft and the rotisserie shaft. The collar was cut bad enough that it was basically fused to the face plate. I was able to pound the collar out of the the face plate, sand the collar and the face plate opening, and I got things working again. I'm pretty sure that I had the wheel mis-aligned. I built a new stand to keep everything aligned. In the mean time Bluegill and I also bought a new 40 pound motor and everything is working great. I have my repaired 12 pound motor as a back up now.

Travis


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good deal, RS. I'm still trying to find a low rpm heavier duty motor to build a wheel that will last without all the maintenance.

If I could find a pig spit motor for a reasonable price and then fabricate the linkage necessary to attach it to a wheel...


----------

